
We Finally Know How Much Google Is Losing on Its Crazy Ideas - jerryhuang100
http://gizmodo.com/we-finally-know-how-much-google-is-losing-on-its-crazy-1756461016
======
jerryhuang100
For comparison of GOOG's $3.5B "other bets", FY2016 R&D budgets US Congress
approved are: NIH $32.1B, NSF $7.46B, NASA $5.6B.

~~~
petra
And DARPA is ~$2.5-3B which is closer to what Google is doing than NIH and
NSF.

